# Il Milan risponde alle critiche: ecco i numeri nero su bianco.



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli: 

*14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
*80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
*0 euro*: di esposizione debitoria verso il sistema bancario
*0 euro*: di anticipazione di nuovi crediti dal closing in poi
*130M di euro*: finanziamento chiesto ad Elliott da rimborsare entro ottobre 2018
*236M di euro*: bilancio dell'ultima stagione
*263M di euro*: i ricavi previsti per questa stagione
*84M di euro*: aumento di capitale deliberato e sottoscritto dopo il closing

#Massimo, L’impegno dei giocatori, staff e AC Milan people

#Infinito, L’amore dei nostri tifosi di tutto il mondo
*
“Questi sono i nostri veri numeri”*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli:
> 
> *14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
> *80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
> ...



Bella come risposta, mi piace.

Campopiano su twitter qualche minuto prima aveva scritto il solito "#Milan, #staytuned! #weareateam".. Ma mi sa che era riferito a questo video.. Bah, perchè creare questo hype..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Bella come risposta, mi piace.
> 
> Campopiano su twitter qualche minuto prima aveva scritto il solito "#Milan, #staytuned! #weareateam".. Ma mi sa che era riferito a questo video.. Bah, perchè creare questo hype..



Si, era sicuramente per questo video.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli:
> 
> *14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
> *80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
> ...



up


----------



## Sotiris (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli:
> 
> *14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
> *80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
> ...



nero su bianco a prendere per il sedere la "BuffonA", perfetto.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Roger84 (26 Agosto 2017)

Le chiacchiere stanno a 0, e gli sfigati interisti e juventini devono metterselo in testa!!!


----------



## Crox93 (26 Agosto 2017)

Risposta perfetta e necessaria


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma cosa volete che ne capiscano sti finti giornalai di fideiussioni e altro. Stanno li solo perche di fede gobba o perché mostrano la coscia. Perdere tempo con questi è inutile 

Bella risposta a quella vacca della D'Amico cmq


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli:
> 
> *14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
> *80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
> ...



"Nero su bianco": ogni riferimento è puramente casuale... Li adoro!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli:
> 
> *14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
> *80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
> ...



 

Non vedo la voce " fidejussioni spalmate "


----------



## sacchino (26 Agosto 2017)

Solo Invidia


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, era sicuramente per questo video.



Mah.. questo abuso dim#staytuned non mi fa impazzire...
Anche se ormai credo che Campopiano non possa piumsbilanciarsi essendo un dipendente del Milan..


----------



## Heaven (26 Agosto 2017)

Adesso basta prolungarsi su questo argomento e dar credito ad ogni *******.


----------



## neoxes (26 Agosto 2017)

Bene così, ora parliamo dei numeri più importanti:
- *2*, gli acquisti di cui necessitiamo
- *1*, la promessa di avere una rosa completa e che ci aspettiamo venga rispettata


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli:
> 
> *14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
> *80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
> ...



Per fortuna tra poco finirà il calciomercato ed i nostri dirigenti non dovranno più rispondere ogni 2 giorni con numeri e dati a rosiconi, vedove di Galliani e gobbi.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2017)

Ottima risposta.

Ora, dato che i numeri li abbiamo forniti, ESIGO che alla prima insinuazione fatta dal primo idiota di turno (soprattutto senza prove in mano) si passi COSE FORMALI, stavolta sottinteso in Tribunale.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ora sabbe bello se dovessero dire i numeri degli abbonati


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Mah.. questo abuso dim#staytuned non mi fa impazzire...
> Anche se ormai credo che Campopiano non possa piumsbilanciarsi essendo un dipendente del Milan..



Ma infatti non piace neanche a me. Tra l'altro ancora non ha fatto chiarezza sul suo nuovo ruolo. Sembra essere quello di twittare #Staytuned 30 secondi prima ogni post del Milan..


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli:
> 
> *14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
> *80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
> ...


Umiliati ancora una volta gli anti milanisti.


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non piace neanche a me. Tra l'altro ancora non ha fatto chiarezza sul suo nuovo ruolo. Sembra essere quello di twittare #Staytuned 30 secondi prima ogni post del Milan..



Io ancora non ho capito che competenza ha per essere stato assunto per quel ruolo fai te...dopo la boiata del post ferragosto dovevano aver capito l'errore invece di nuovo...va beh poco male é durato lo spazio di qualche minuto e non poteva certo essere un acquisto la notizia


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non piace neanche a me. Tra l'altro ancora non ha fatto chiarezza sul suo nuovo ruolo. Sembra essere quello di twittare #Staytuned 30 secondi prima ogni post del Milan..



il video lo ha fatto lui....ecco perché.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il video lo ha fatto lui....ecco perché.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Io ancora non ho capito che competenza ha per essere stato assunto per quel ruolo fai te...dopo la boiata del post ferragosto dovevano aver capito l'errore invece di nuovo...va beh poco male é durato lo spazio di qualche minuto e non poteva certo essere un acquisto la notizia





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il video lo ha fatto lui....ecco perché.



Bene, quindi è la conferma che non è assolutamente affidabile per notizie "importanti".


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo se tutti i cialtroni in ogni dove, in Tv e sui giornali la smettono di blarerare a vanvera


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

No. Non ci siamo!
Dov'è il numero di fette di pane? Quelle su cui spalmare le fideiussioni?


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2017)

Non un gran video...


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non un gran video...



Perché?
Scusate, ma lo ha fatto Campopiano davvero?


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Perché?
> Scusate, ma lo ha fatto Campopiano davvero?



Lui dirige l'ufficio che si occupa della comunicazione multimediale. Non lo avrá fatto lui fisicamente.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Lui dirige l'ufficio che si occupa della comunicazione multimediale. Non lo avrá fatto lui fisicamente.



Vabbeh ma è una roba che ha coordinato lui o comunque è carino del sacco di Guadagnini?


----------



## krull (26 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Vabbeh ma è una roba che ha coordinato lui o comunque è carino del sacco di Guadagnini?



Penso passi tutto al vaglio di Guadagnini


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

alla faccia dei pallotta e delle d'amico di turno. 

messi a tacere in un nanosecondo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente ua società seria.. ci nota tantissimo la differenza.. anche sul piano della comunicazione e social


----------



## Edric (27 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Io ancora non ho capito che competenza ha per essere stato assunto per quel ruolo fai te...dopo la boiata del post ferragosto dovevano aver capito l'errore invece di nuovo...va beh poco male é durato lo spazio di qualche minuto e non poteva certo essere un acquisto la notizia





krull ha scritto:


> Lui dirige l'ufficio che si occupa della comunicazione multimediale. Non lo avrá fatto lui fisicamente.



Scusami eh Krull, dopo ti agiti se ti si dice che fai "disinformazione" ma, in questo caso, è esattamente quello che hai appena fatto.

Campopiano è un COMMUNITY MANAGER e quindi NON DIRIGE l'ufficio che si occupa della comunicazione "multimediale" (ammesso che un tale "ufficio" esista, cosa di cui dubito).

La responsabilità della comunicazione multimediale, semmai, ricade in capo a Guadagnini, il cui ruolo corretto è però quello di Chief Communication Officer (come verificabile sull'organigramma presente sul sito ufficiale), ossia di responsabile della comunicazione a 360 gradi (e quindi con competenze ben più ampie rispetto alla mera e semplice "comunicazione multimediale").

Il community manager, invece, è un ruolo che certamente si relaziona con Guadagnini ma è, nomen omen, *strettamente* legato alla gestione della comunità (in questo caso la comunità dei tifosi del Milan sui social) e i cui compiti principali, come facilmente riscontrabile anche sul sito della Randstad, sono quelli di :

- gestire la visibilità del marchio sui social, *monitorando* e *stimolando* le conversazioni tra utenti e marchio/prodotto/servizio (in questo caso tra tifosi e Milan)
- rispondere ai commenti e relazionare su di questi
- gestire le eventuali crisi che possano danneggiare il marchio, il servizio o il prodotto che è oggetto del proprio incarico

Nelle piccole realtà, poi, può anche capitare (come per molte "nuove professioni" legate al web) che più ruoli (e quindi anche più responsabilità) possano eventualmente sovrapporsi in un'unico individuo ma, certamente, non è questo il caso in una società globale come l'AC Milan.

Prima di espriremere giudizi sommari e trancianti sulla competenza altrui, magari, conviene anche assicurarsi di verificare la propria di competenza.


----------



## Edric (27 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha da poco pubblicato un video in cui snocciola gli impressionanti numeri dell'ultima campagna acquisti... e non solo. Eccoli:
> 
> *14 (11+3)*: i giocatoti regolarmente acquistati o rinnovati
> *80M di euro*: in fidejussioni depositate in Lega nell'ultimo mese
> ...





Ancora una volta i fatti e i numeri, con la loro concreta ineluttabilità, vanno a smentire e sbugiardare l'orda di "scribacchini", di "lecchini" e di "cecchini" di quart'ordine che, troppo spesso, ha aperto bocca del tutto a sproposito e/o ha diffuso fango e insinuazioni.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Scusami eh Krull, dopo ti agiti se ti si dice che fai "disinformazione" ma, in questo caso, è esattamente quello che hai appena fatto.
> 
> Campopiano è un COMMUNITY MANAGER e quindi NON DIRIGE l'ufficio che si occupa della comunicazione "multimediale" (ammesso che un tale "ufficio" esista, cosa di cui dubito).
> 
> ...



Ma tu pensi che un community manager possa decidere di fare una cosa del genere palesemente polemica senza avere il consenso del responsabile della comunicazione? La community social del Milan é comunicazione a tutti gli effetti pertanto il responsabile di quell'ufficio deve interfacciarsi con Guadagnini. Sarebbe gravissimo il contrario. Inoltre sono riportati numeri a bilancio. Chi pensi che abbia confermato quei numeri? Trancianti per chi perdonami? Campopiano era un giornalista. Che c'azzecca con il ruolo che ricopre ora al Milan esattamente? Perdonami ma questo a differenza dell'economia é il mio campo e ti assicuro che la gestione dei social altro non é che un ramo della comunicazione che fa capo a Guadagnini che su una cosa del genere certamente non ha demandato ma anzi avrá supervisionato.
Grazie


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma tu pensi che un community manager possa decidere di fare una cosa del genere palesemente polemica senza avere il consenso del responsabile della comunicazione? La community social del Milan é comunicazione a tutti gli effetti pertanto il responsabile di quell'ufficio deve interfacciarsi con Guadagnini. Sarebbe gravissimo il contrario. Inoltre sono riportati numeri a bilancio. Chi pensi che abbia confermato quei numeri? Trancianti per chi perdonami? Campopiano era un giornalista. Che c'azzecca con il ruolo che ricopre ora al Milan esattamente? Perdonami ma questo a differenza dell'economia é il mio campo e ti assicuro che la gestione dei social altro non é che un ramo della comunicazione che fa capo a Guadagnini che su una cosa del genere certamente non ha demandato ma anzi avrá supervisionato.
> Grazie



Per quello che ne so io Campopiano al momento è una sorta di "ambassador". Non un community manager e lo so perché conosco chi lavora nella comunicazione digital dell'Ac Milan. Comunque mi informo meglio, magari si trasferirà a Milano a lavorare in pianta stabile per ACM.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Per quello che ne so io Campopiano al momento è una sorta di "ambassador". Non un community manager e lo so perché conosco chi lavora nella comunicazione digital dell'Ac Milan. Comunque mi informo meglio, magari si trasferirà a Milano a lavorare in pianta stabile per ACM.



No lo ha dichiarato lui stesso sul suo social e se non ricordo male ché anche un comunicato ufficiale.

PS Se vai sul suo profilo tweeter nella descrizione C'è proprio scritto Community Manager [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION]


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No lo ha dichiarato lui stesso sul suo social e se non ricordo male ché anche un comunicato ufficiale.



Si ok, ma il CM è un ruolo che ha a che fare con la relazione di un brand con il suo pubblico. Quindi gestisce la linea di risposta e trova i metodi per aumentare il tasso di interazioni (per usare un linguaggio da non addetti). Solo in realtà più piccole ha anche a che fare con la redazione dei contenuti, ma potrebbe essere questo il caso. Tutto è possibilie anche se mi chiedo con quale titolo serva un campopiano e non un professionista del settore, come ce ne sono dentro ACM.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma il CM è un ruolo che ha a che fare con la relazione di un brand con il suo pubblico. Quindi gestisce la linea di risposta e trova i metodi per aumentare il tasso di interazioni (per usare un linguaggio da non addetti). Solo in realtà più piccole ha anche a che fare con la redazione dei contenuti, ma potrebbe essere questo il caso. Tutto è possibilie anche se mi chiedo con quale titolo serva un campopiano e non un professionista del settore, come ce ne sono dentro ACM.


Si ma quel video non é un banale resoconto di una rassegna stampa o una comunicazione puramente social di vicinanza ai tifosi. Non puó non essere passata da Guadagnini. Appunto anche io mi chiedevo quali competenze avesse per ricoprire quel ruolo.
Ma ti faccio una domanda cattivella non ti pare che soffiare sul focolare di una polemica che andava spegnendosi e farlo a scoppio ritardato non sia in realtà un modo per "distogliere" lo sguardo dei tifosi da un mercato fermo in questa seconda metà del calciomercato?


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si ma quel video non é un banale resoconto di una rassegna stampa o una comunicazione puramente social di vicinanza ai tifosi. Non puó non essere passata da Guadagnini. Appunto anche io mi chiedevo quali competenze avesse per ricoprire quel ruolo.
> Ma ti faccio una domanda cattivella non ti pare che soffiare sul focolare di una polemica che andava spegnendosi e farlo a scoppio ritardato non sia in realtà un modo per "distogliere" lo sguardo dei tifosi da un mercato fermo in questa seconda metà del calciomercato?



Concordo sul fatto che sia passata da Guadagnini, magari non in maniera diretta, ma la responsabilità della comunicazione è sua

Rispetto al video credo che l'obiettivo sia spegnere la polemica con Sky cercando l'appoggio dei tifosi e non si riferisce al mercato, che comunque pare si sia fermato bruscamente rispetto alle premesse iniziali.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Concordo sul fatto che sia passata da Guadagnini, magari non in maniera diretta, ma la responsabilità della comunicazione è sua
> 
> Rispetto al video credo che l'obiettivo sia spegnere la polemica con Sky cercando l'appoggio dei tifosi e non si riferisce al mercato, che comunque pare si sia fermato bruscamente rispetto alle premesse iniziali.



Ok...piú che altro mi pare anomala la tempistica. Il "chiarimento" dietro le quinte con la D'Amico C'era stato giá domenica sera e anche attraverso dichiarazioni di Fassone in settimana. Il video è di ieri quindi a distanza di 6 giirni dall'evento. Mi é piaciuto e lo condivido ma non ne ho capito appieno la tempistica.


----------



## Edric (27 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma tu pensi che un community manager possa decidere di fare una cosa del genere palesemente polemica senza avere il consenso del responsabile della comunicazione? La community social del Milan é comunicazione a tutti gli effetti pertanto il responsabile di quell'ufficio deve interfacciarsi con Guadagnini. Sarebbe gravissimo il contrario. Inoltre sono riportati numeri a bilancio. Chi pensi che abbia confermato quei numeri? Trancianti per chi perdonami? Campopiano era un giornalista. Che c'azzecca con il ruolo che ricopre ora al Milan esattamente? Perdonami ma questo a differenza dell'economia é il mio campo e ti assicuro che la gestione dei social altro non é che un ramo della comunicazione che fa capo a Guadagnini che su una cosa del genere certamente non ha demandato ma anzi avrá supervisionato.
> Grazie



Se questo è effettivamente il tuo campo allora credo che ti converrebbe applicarti in uno studio di approfondimento che ti consenta di migliorare le tue capacità di comprensione e lettura dello scritto perchè, nella tua risposta, stai facendo un sacco di confusione, stai dando giudizi su competenze richieste senza effettivamente conoscere quali siano e stai trattando di concetti *mai espressi* nello scritto a cui fai riferimento.

Per esempio ( a proposito del trattare di concetti mai espressi) :



krull ha scritto:


> Ma tu pensi che un community manager possa decidere di fare una cosa del genere palesemente polemica senza avere il consenso del responsabile della comunicazione?





Edric ha scritto:


> La responsabilità della comunicazione multimediale, semmai, ricade in capo a Guadagnini,



Non solo questa idea (che è ovviamente completamente campata per aria), non viene neanche lontanamente ventilata nel post a cui stai rispondendo ma, anzi, si scrive esplicitamente l'*esatto contrario* come puoi vedere.

Certo posso però capire che, scriverne come se effettivamente avessi scritto o ipotizzato una tale fesseria possa, magari, anche tornare utile per cercare di "tenere il punto".

E ancora (a proposito del fare confusione) : 



krull ha scritto:


> Inoltre sono riportati numeri a bilancio. Chi pensi che abbia confermato quei numeri?



Cosa c'entrano i numeri a bilancio esattamente con la corretta definizione del ruolo ricoperto dal Campopiano (che era l'oggetto del post) ?
Semmai possono solo contribuire a buttarla un po' "in caciara".

E, per finire ( a proposito delle competenze richieste dal ruolo):



krull ha scritto:


> Campopiano era un giornalista. Che c'azzecca con il ruolo che ricopre ora al Milan esattamente?



Possiamo vedere cosa ci dice la Randstat in materia di "quali sono le competenze richieste ad un community manager ?" (riassumendo per brevità) :

- Ottime capacità di scrittura. Si richiede quindi di essere un buon copywriter e di avere dimestichezza con la produzione di contenuti
- Ottima conoscenza del mondo digital e delle sue dinamiche
- Conoscenza teorica dei tool di monitoraggio delle conversazione
- Buone capacità relazionali
- Capacità di gestione delle situazioni di crisi
- Creatività, reattività e una dose di umorismo
- Profonda conoscenza dell'azienda e dei suoi valori

E' evidente (perlomeno una volta tolti i paraocchi della "foga di rispondere") che, nell'ambito di una organizzazione globale come il Milan, un giornalista (_che è quindi certamente in grado di scrivere contenuti, creatività_), che abbia passato, come minimo, 1 anno a interfacciarsi con i tifosi sui social trattando la questione della cessione del Milan (_conoscenza delle dinamiche social, profonda conoscienza dell'azienda_), che spesso abbia anche dovuto affrontare (e gestire) imprevisti e perfino anche veri e propri insulti completamente gratuiti, quando magari la cessione non si concretizzava, (_capacità di gestione delle situazioni di crisi, una dose di umorismo, buone capacità relazionali_) come, per esempio, ha indubitabilmente fatto il Campopiano per tutto l'anno passato, possegga una gran parte delle competenze richieste al ruolo che sarà chiamato a svolgere.

Certo, ovviamente noi non sappiamo che grado di conoscenza Campopiano possa mai avere dei tool di monitoraggio dei social (e, personalmente, io dubito che ne abbia alcuno) ma, sono abbastanza certo che, in una realtà come quella del Milan, questo tipo di competenza decisamente più tecniche verrà adeguatamente coperto da altro settore sicuramente più adeguato.

Prego.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Se questo è effettivamente il tuo campo allora credo che ti converrebbe applicarti in uno studio di approfondimento che ti consenta di migliorare le tue capacità di comprensione e lettura dello scritto perchè, nella tua risposta, stai facendo un sacco di confusione, stai dando giudizi su competenze richieste senza effettivamente conoscere quali siano e stai trattando di concetti *mai espressi* nello scritto a cui fai riferimento.
> 
> Per esempio ( a proposito del trattare di concetti mai espressi) :
> 
> ...



Mischi le carte però io ho distinto le cose. Ho detto che non so quali competenze abbia Campopiano per ricoprire quel ruolo in società considerando che é un giornalista e ció che andrà a fare (o che giá fa) nulla a a che vedere con quel ruolo. Ho detto che quel video tocca argomenti che un normale community manager non puó trattare se non sotto diretta supervisione del responsabile della comunicazione che quindi non puó essere solo farina del suo sacco. Tantomeno il montaggio video che richiede discrete competenze a livello di grafica pubblicitaria. Non certo materia per un giornalista. Stai completamente travisando ció che ho scritto e non capisco il perché visto che ho scritto chiaramente. Il tuo mi sembra più un attacco personale del quale non ne capisco utilità e motivazioni in ogni caso poco male. Rispetto le tue opinioni ma ti chiedo di fare altrettanto con le mie.


----------



## Edric (27 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mischi le carte però io ho distinto le cose. Ho detto che non so quali competenze abbia Campopiano per ricoprire quel ruolo in società considerando che é un giornalista e ció che andrà a fare (o che giá fa) nulla a a che vedere con quel ruolo. Ho detto che quel video tocca argomenti che un normale community manager non puó trattare se non sotto diretta supervisione del responsabile della comunicazione che quindi non puó essere solo farina del suo sacco. Tantomeno il montaggio video che richiede discrete competenze a livello di grafica pubblicitaria. Non certo materia per un giornalista. Stai completamente travisando ció che ho scritto e non capisco il perché visto che ho scritto chiaramente. Il tuo mi sembra più un attacco personale del quale non ne capisco utilità e motivazioni in ogni caso poco male. Rispetto le tue opinioni ma ti chiedo di fare altrettanto con le mie.



Guarda chi mischia, travisa, distorce e confonde gli argomenti e le idee non sono certo io e i post (compreso questo tuo ultimo) son li a renderlo ampiamente manifesto.

Ti consiglio di rileggerteli meglio, magari a mente più fredda, e sono certo che te ne renderai conto anche tu.

Certamente questo tuo modo di fare NON rispetta minimamente le opinioni altrui.

Tanto per fare (l'ennesimo) esempio cosa c'entra ora la COMPETENZA nel montaggio video ? Pensi che il community manager del Milan si occupi di montare i video per caso ? 

A questo punto, data la tua non-volontà (o la tua non-capacità a seconda del caso) di proseguire in una conversazione intellettualmente onesta e visto che, ad ogni modo, stiamo andando off-topic possiamo tranquillamente chiuderla qua.

Ti invito, se vuoi continuare a dibattere della competenza di Campopiano, ad aprire apposito thread in Bar Milan dove potrai elencare, eventualmente, i fatti (che sono "appena appena" più rilevanti delle opinioni) a supporto della tua affermazione sulla presunta incompetenza di Campopiano a svolgere il ruolo di Community Manager.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Guarda chi mischia, travisa, distorce e confonde gli argomenti e le idee non sono certo io e i post (compreso questo tuo ultimo) son li a renderlo ampiamente manifesto.
> 
> Ti consiglio di rileggerteli meglio, magari a mente più fredda, e sono certo che te ne renderai conto anche tu.
> 
> ...



Quindi se esprimo un opinione su un ruolo societario non rispetterei le opinioni di qualcuno? Perché? Dove ti avrei mancato di rispetto perdonami? Sul montaggio video rispondevo ad un altro utente che chiedeva se il video lo avesse fatto lui. Cosa ché di poco chiaro? Cosa c'é di poco chiaro quando dico che gli studi da giirnalista sono completamente diversi dallo studio delle scienze sociali? Ha esperienza Campopiano nel ramo specifico? No. Si é solo relazionato con i tifosi del Milan durante il closing oltretutto sbagliando diverse previsioni (Galatioto e Gancikoff ad Arcore docet.). Ma questo non significa saper gestire i social media di una società come il Milan. Poi potrá diventare il miglior Community Manager di tutti i tempi ma perdonami se ho dubbi circa il fatto che certamente ci sono persone piú qualificate di lui e/o hanno una maggior esperienza specifica del ruolo. In ogni caso chiudo qui, non ho mai voluto far polemica con te e non so dove tu abbia visto una mancanza di rispetto verso te o Campopiano perché davvero non esiste.


----------

